# Lake Shore Pheasant Hunt



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I need some help finding the regulations regarding the Lake Shore Pheasant Hunt permission slips. Does each hunter need to have a slip or is it good for the party. I have a lady that I work with with a couple of permits, but I don't want to do anything stupid. As well, have any of you had any success out there? I have been out a couple of times, and have seen birds, but nothing spectacular.
Cory


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought it was one permit per person.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for the reply.....thats what I thought it was as well, but I can't find anything in the proclamation about it.
cory


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's another question- do these tags allow the holder trespass, or to hunt the area? If only one guy got a permit, could his buddy tag along, but not hunt?


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Imo most of the fields out there aren't posted so a tag along should be fine. You just need permission to hunt cultivated land or land that holds cattle so if he isn't hunting I would think it would be ok. :?


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think anyone would notice if you didn't have a tag, there are 15 fields to hunt and 10,000 hunters!

Rut


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Rutt,

I think you should leave that bird hunting mecca you live in now and come out here and make it 10,001 for ol time sakes.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Rutt,
> 
> I think you should leave that bird hunting mecca you live in now and come out here and make it 10,001 for ol time sakes.


Very tempting, but I think I will pass! :lol: I don't want my dogs to revolt! 8) I have done the Lake Shore pheasant more than once, and while I have gotten birds everytime it was always very discouraging to scout it on Friday afternoon and show up on Saturday morning to discover all the best fields had been posted overnight and everyone was now crowded around the same 40 acre weed field!

Rut


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone want a Lake Shore permit? I have one available $30


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Is that $30 to take it? I have bought them numerous times and will never do it again. :x


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I was down in that area this week and seen GRUNDLES of birds all over! Wish I could make it there for the hunt!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

We went down to scout it out this morning and saw a bunch of birds.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah but go there opening morning, where you saw the birds will be posted. Also you will be out there with around 500 other hunters. I have bought the tag 5 times now thinking it will change. It never does. I will find where the birds are at, I will have as many as 5 plans for opening morning. It almost always ends up at plan #5 because of posted land. The first year I bought the tag I did my research and got to the field about 6:30am only to find it had been posted the night before. So I went to plan B only to find a bunch of other hunters. This happened until I parked at the only vacant field I could find. The next year same thing only I arrived at the fields @5:30. :twisted: Last year it was as early as 4:30 I did get on a decent place last year only to have some retards start at the oppisite end and walk directly toward us. :x


----------



## EZhunter (Oct 30, 2008)

I grew up in Lake Shore and still have family there. It is easy for me to get tickets/passes early in the year. I choose not to hunt there due to many of the concerns that have been posted. LS does work closely with the Sheriffs department and pursue trespassers. Unfortunately many land owners are choosing to exclude their land from the hunting unit due to inconsiderate hunters. Most LS residents have experienced problems at some time with the hunt. For example, my family has had multiple house windows with bb holes, pets being shot, fences torn down, fields driven on and torn up and livestock shot/harassed. I don't hunt family land since some over anxious hunter usually tries to kick me off for some reason or other or I get hunted into by another party (Kind of makes me wish dad would take it out of the unit and post it). 

In order to have a good hunt in LS I suggest that you forget about hunting opening morning. By 12:00pm most everyone has gone. The balance of the hunt is pretty good. Hunt fence lines and thick weeds and ditch banks. A good dog will help. Work the thick cover slowly. Birds will turn up. Have lots of snacks, stories and jokes for hunting partners and have fun.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Is the corn cut yet? If not, you are going to have a very tough time!

Rut


----------

